# Pros and Cons of nationalising banks



## Shawady (27 Feb 2009)

I was just wondering what is the main advantages and disadvantages of naionising BOI and AIB?

The governemnt said it is a last resort. Is this because of the loss to shareholders or that it sends out a very negative message to the international community, that our banks have failed to manage themselves?


----------

